# Clausing 8530 mill in Farmingdale, New York (auction ending 10/31)



## 8675309 (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks to be in decent shape, current high bid is at $50. Link below.

https://www.bidspotter.com/en-us/au...0313/lot-8e50f0e1-f445-434f-88a6-a810017b97bb


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 29, 2017)

Darn to far away for me


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 29, 2017)

I just put a bid on it.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 29, 2017)

Not sure how I'm going to get it here if I win. But have to try cause it's basically what I really want.


----------



## 8675309 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey Bill, good luck bidding. It looks like the place is right off an Interstate Highway so hopefully it won’t be too much of a hassle. I like the idea that they’ll load you free of change. My experience has been that loading (and unloading) are the hard parts.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks,
It's what I really wanted. So hope it doesn't go over what money I have.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 29, 2017)

Bill, you had better check on your bid, as it still shows only one bid from six days ago, current bid of $50. It looks like a nice machine, appears to be in decent shape.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 30, 2017)

I willl be calling them today. The auctioneer is supposed to check my registration.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 30, 2017)

ok.  bid is in now. just have to see where it goes from here.


----------



## killswitch505 (Oct 30, 2017)

Good luck man


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 30, 2017)

Go for it Bill if it's what you want , it's for you. If I weren't down I'd go for the turret drill press burgmaster , always liked them. Good luck ole buddy


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 31, 2017)

starting to look like I may not get it. 14 bidders against me and getting close to what I can afford. Got my fingers crossed though.


----------



## 8675309 (Oct 31, 2017)

Bill, how’d you make out?


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 31, 2017)

Lost the auction. Didn't are go any higher as I need to get my Jeep heater fixed also


----------



## 8675309 (Oct 31, 2017)

That’s a bummer. I see these from time to time and will let you know when I see the next one.


----------

